# Looking for quality heavy bottomed stainless pots and pans.



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am going to order some pots and pans for my kitchen.  I am tired of cooking on warped aluminum.  I am looking for good stainless steel pots which have the heavy bottomed aluminum/copper sandwiched in stainless steel, but not all clad.  20" rondeau, 12" fait-tout, and some others.  Does anyone have a brand name for a good pot that will last, but not bust the budget?

Thanks,

CDF


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tramontina is the brand I usually recommend. And even their clad ware is quite reasonable. I have a fair amount of it and have no complaints about any of it. Walmart carries a pretty good selection on line and some in their stores too.


----------



## chefchadnyc (Jan 20, 2013)

If I'm not using all clad I'm using paderno.


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips,

CDF


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Volrath Centurian. Had some of mine over twenty years, still doing daily duty at the restaurant. Here's one place.

http://www.katom.com/cat/sauce-pans-covers.html

Second choice (for me) if I don't want to spend a lot, would be Optio. Nice heavy bottoms and look good. I use some of them at home, and a couple at the restaurant.

Centurian...I love these things.


----------

